# Letter Formats



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

TSKA Legislation: TSKA Legislation | Right Politics, Right Now has been up and running for about 9 months now.

It was the first political website prior to Pro keepers Lobby, it did not and still does not receive as many hits pcm as PKL which has been running for only 4 months, but it does hold some pretty good letter formats for keepers whom do not wish to be seen as hostile to those to whom they are addressing the letter to.

We do have a lot of keepers who use TSKA legislation purely for the letter formats.

Hopefully some keepers will find these formats acceptable should they wish to write to retailers, society committee members or indeed their MP's.

Perhaps those of you whom wish to be seen as pro active, but not follow the direct path of PKL may find these of some use:

Pro Keepers Lobby | "Left Wing Right Politics!"

Thanks

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------

